# The Wolverine...



## UltraParanoia (Jul 25, 2013)

So I took myself to see The Wolverine tonight, in 2D of course.
For me, it was much like Man of Steel. The hype, legacy, what looked to be a great story etc etc was all there but never quite got to where it needed to be. It was better than Origins but that was never going to be hard. 

First day out so I wont give away anything that will spoil it for anyone.
But I will say that FINALLY there were a few "Holy Shit Marvel, you actually did it!" moments & they were pretty awesome. 

Make sure you stay after the credits, I think those last few minutes were probably better than the actual film & made me VERY excited about Days of Future Past.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm happy they're finally doing some of the Wolverine/Silver Samurai stuff. Haven't seen it yet but may have to soon.


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 26, 2013)

The hype is always there for such movies, it goes against them in the end but it helps sales.


----------



## mcleanab (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll go see it soon, as I am a HUGE fan of the first Wolverine Limited series with Chris Claremont and Frank Miller from the early 80's (And the continuing storyline in the Uncanny X-men 172-173). Brilliant stories... I'm sure there's no way in hell the movie can keep up, but I'll got see it.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 26, 2013)

UltraParanoia said:


> The hype, legacy, what looked to be a great story etc etc was all there but never quite got to where it needed to be.



Ya know, every time the reviews come out glowing from the media I always think, "Great, I'm not going to like it". Haven't seen it yet but most of the time everyone is flipped-shit raving about a movie I usually watch it and go, "WTF was soooo damn awesome about this?". And usually when people rant and complain and negatively review a movie often times I like it. For example, I hated the Dark Knight Rises (loved the Dark Knight though) and I loved X-Men The Last Stand.

These days I usually just wait for On Demand or Bluray release. If I watch it On Demand and love it I run out and buy the bluray. I'll hit the theater if it's something I just have to see.


Rev.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 27, 2013)

Yet ANOTHER Wolverine movie?
C'mon, how 'bout something with Gambit?


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm excited to check this movie out. I'm not sure whether or not it'll live up to my memory of the books, but we'll see.


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 30, 2013)

Saw this on Sunday night.

All in all it was a pretty good, entertaining movie. I like X-Men, so I had that going for me going in, but I wish there were more mutants in this movie.

Also, there were a few loopholes that really irked me:



Spoiler



When the old Grandfather starts to steal Logan's healing powers, why the hell do his claws turn back into bone after he finally gets free?! Did the silver samurai really remove the Adamantium from his entire skeleton? I don't buy it.. Now how does he get the Adamantium back?

Also, the end scene. Why are Magneto and Xavier together and why do they not seem to be enemies? If this follows the first trilogy, Xavier should be dead. If it follows the Last Stand, they should be younger and against each other? Where does this fit in..


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 31, 2013)

dbrozz said:


> Saw this on Sunday night.
> 
> All in all it was a pretty good, entertaining movie. I like X-Men, so I had that going for me going in, but I wish there were more mutants in this movie.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Yep, when he was part of the Weapon X program they covered his bone in Adamantium & from what the movie would tell us its now gone. I hope it doesnt come back, his bone claws rule!

At the end of X3 Charles' spirit/consciousness is inside a woman in a hospital & with powerful mutants he move that into other bodies. How they get it into a body that is like his is another story. 
Him & Magneto will be working somewhat together because Trask Industries have built Sentinels to destroy the mutants


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 31, 2013)

seen it loved it.. can't wait for Days of Future's Past. and as for the claw


Spoiler



Yashida only managed to cut his claws,therefore Logan was able to regenerate his bone claw,I'm sure in DoFP, he will either ask Mariko to re attach them, or Stryker will... Either way we must wait for the movie


----------



## Xaios (Aug 11, 2013)

Just came from it. Not mind blowing, but definitely solid. _Miles_ better than X-Men Origins: Wolverine. I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't stand the Yogui bear part, among others...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 13, 2013)

Saw it on a whim yesterday, much better than I thought it'd be. Bummed I walked out at the beginning of the credits though.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 13, 2013)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Saw it on a whim yesterday, much better than I thought it'd be. Bummed I walked out at the beginning of the credits though.


 
OH!!


----------

